# 4x4x4 - May 29 - June 4, 2006



## dougreed (May 31, 2006)

1. f' R L' u b2 d u' B2 U F R' L u b2 u2 b d l2 r U R' U' r2 d2 R' r f2 l2 u R2 F' f u d2 R' l' b l U b

2. l f2 u' B2 u2 B D R' d2 U b2 r2 u2 B2 d u2 l2 b2 B' L' b f2 D' f l2 b2 f D L' D R' D2 B' D' R F' R2 U2 d f'

3. d' r u2 f' F R U' l u' L2 d' L' r D L2 l B2 R2 U' B' u' L2 b U2 F' B2 L2 u2 b l2 R' U r2 d' F2 r' U R' d L'

4. d u b2 u2 B l U' l L2 F D2 f' D' f' l' F u' B2 f' R d D r' F l2 R' B' L2 r F2 L f2 B2 D' B2 D2 f2 U F2 u'

5. u' d' b f2 R' u U' r2 u U' b L' f' U' R' r' u L' U D' f L2 l2 B' D' l' f2 b r' B R u2 U' L r2 d' R2 D F L2


----------



## Erik (May 31, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1:28.36
Times: 1:28.65, 1:28.54, (1:30.80), (1:17.39, 1:27.88

1:17.39 is my PB now


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 1, 2006)

Name: Andrew Kang
Average: 1:43.80
Times: 1:41.17 1:38.89 (1:54.94) 1:51.34 (1:22.05)


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 2, 2006)

Average: 1:07.40
Times: 1:08.64 OP, 1:05.80 P, (1:16.14) O, 1:07.77 OP, (1:01.92) O

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity. Not very bad, but also not very good average. 

Michael Fung


----------

